# Fiorelli road bike found today!



## Casual dreamer (Jun 9, 2019)

Hello! I usually hang out in the everything Schwinn area but I might have been bitten by the road bike bug again! I picked this nice Fiorelli at an estate sale for just under $40. I'm shocked the sew ups didn't blow out and held up while I took it for a spin! It fits me perfect and I can't wait to clean it up. Does anybody know anything about these Fiorellis? I would like to add the correct campy parts on it but I'm not sure of the year or the era! Any info would be great, thanks!


----------



## juvela (Jun 10, 2019)

-----

Congratulations on this nice find!  

Thanks for sharing with the forum.

Frame constructed with Agrati lugset of "BRIANZA" pattern.

Chainset, saddle and rear mech a good deal later than machine.  Original chainset likely three-arm cottered steel by either Magistroni or Way-Assauto.  If we take shift levers to be original then rear mech would have been either Campag Gran Sport or Campag Sportman.  If we take Huret Allvit 600 front mech to be original then rear mech would have been Huret Allvit and shift levers Huret.  Since the bottom bracket cable guide is also Huret think a Huret gear ensemble would be the more likely original.

Cycle a one up from the bottom sort of model.

Its Campagnolo Sportman hubs enjoyed a fairly brief production life in the early-to-mid 1960's.  Their axle locknuts will be marked with a specific year.





Stem & bar appear to be Ambrosio Champion.

Pedals appear to be Sheffield but cannot see them quite well enough for a specific model ID.

Saddle pillar size will be an indication of tubing.  About the best one might expect is Falck plain gauge.  This would exhibit a size of 26.4mm.

If you have any specific questions will try to help.  

-----


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 10, 2019)

Wow! Very nice frame!


----------



## fiorditalia (May 28, 2020)

hi casual!  
i discovered your fiorelli bike photos today, and promptly registered so i could reply.  i have the same bike!  bought mine used in NYC 1970 for $125 and loved it.  it came with all campy record parts, universal 61 center pull brakes.   i hadn't ridden it in over 15 years but recently i got it ready to roll for pandemic days and did take it out for a ride once.. the brake pads have oxidized into solid plastic, so squeak badly.  i'll change these out ASAP and take it out again.  i'll post pics soon.   did you refurbish yours?


----------



## juvela (May 29, 2020)

-----

Original subject cycle dates from somewhere between the late 1950's and the early 1960's.

At this time Fiorelli sponsored a professional racing team of Gazzola-Fiorelli.  Their star rider was Charly Gaul.  Here he is riding for the team in the Giro d'Italia of 1961:





In the 1950's Fiorelli had been a sponsor of Fausto Coppi and produced cycles with the Coppi name for many years.

Another house badge (badge they own) is that of Vittoria:













-----


----------



## Casual dreamer (May 29, 2020)

@fiorditalia hello! Post some pics of your Fiorelli I would love to see those campy parts! @juvela  thanks for posting those kool pics and history, I didn't know it was that old! I haven't done much to mine, it's sitting in storage with my Eddy Merckx and some other bikes, someday I will get a bigger place and break it out!


----------



## rollfaster (May 29, 2020)

Excellent find!!


----------



## rollfaster (May 29, 2020)

@petritl


----------

